# Official Euro Spec LED Tail famiry purchase thread



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So it looks like there are 5 people who are interested in the LED facelift tails. I just went through TPs 17 page thread on these lights and it looks like there were others interested at one time as well. Sounds like the famiry price was $350 for 25 people in 2008.

Anyone else interested? I will do some leg work with vendors if there is enough interest. 

1. neu318
2. x SMURF x 
3. 604a3 
4. RedLineRob 
5. rawaudi

and just in case anyone forgot what these sexy pieces of extruded plastic look like, here is TPs thread with a bunch of whoring:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059

*updated with working linky* also located in the DIY section


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

that link isnt working


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

pulled it up just fine...


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

tiptronic said:


> pulled it up just fine...


x2

Euro tails....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

aaawwwhhhhhhh yeaaaaaa opcorn:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd do eit if i could get guaranteed VAG coding to go along at the same tiem.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

id be up for it!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

what exactly is the difference between

06-08 tails
09+ (facelift) tails
and Euro tails?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

06 through 08 are non-led

Main difference between the facelift US and EU tails are the red or amber turns signals.

EU has red ones.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I am interested :thumbup:

LED European-spec with harnesses.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Updated list:

1. neu318
2. x SMURF x 
3. 604a3 
4. RedLineRob 
5. rawaudi
6. grubble
7. Bezor
8. Krieger
9. robs92jettav


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So there might not be a need to re-vag for these lights.

I was cruising Ebay Germany and saw that Kufatec is selling a coding interface for the LED tail facelift.

I checked Kufatecs website and the part number does not come up. Looks like it is plug and play. Not sure if it has to stay plugged in or if it is a one time hookup..... 

I wonder if we could purchase one of these and use it multiple times?

Check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kodier-Interface...ile_Zubehör&hash=item19b5377813#ht_2286wt_924

The link works for me... Let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> 06 through 08 are non-led
> 
> Main difference between the facelift US and EU tails are the red or amber turns signals.
> 
> EU has red ones.


 Um I have EUs and the turn signal are amber. US oem Led has red.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am interested , now to save up


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> So there might not be a need to re-vag for these lights.
> 
> I was cruising Ebay Germany and saw that Kufatec is selling a coding interface for the LED tail facelift.
> 
> ...


 I have that module that came with a set of the lights I bought on eBay. I don't have a use for it since I have VAG-COM, so if someone wants to buy it, I'll sell it for $25 shipped.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Um I have EUs and the turn signal are amber. US oem Led has red.


 even better  more unique!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm in but I have to have the short-bus treatment.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

x SMURF x said:


> even better  more unique!


 While ur at it, get euro switch with rear fogs and VAG to activate rear fogs.


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

Dope put me on the list i might have sum money for these


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd rather have red turns :thumbup: 

Do US tails have rear fog or only EU-spec?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Updated list: 

1. neu318 
2. x SMURF x 
3. 604a3 
4. RedLineRob 
5. rawaudi 
6. grubble 
7. Bezor 
8. Krieger 
9. robs92jettav 
10. Eurotuned00 
11. Joser2K 

I am going to contact some vendors today.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Um I have EUs and the turn signal are amber. US oem Led has red.


 Leave it to the lighting genius to correct me. Haha. Sorry I got those mixed up. 

I also think that the US LEDs have a corner running lamp and the EUs do not.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Updated list:
> 
> 1. neu318
> 2. x SMURF x
> ...


 Good job man, way to get things moving. I think I rather have the EU ones. Keep up the good work and let us know. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Could we get pictures in this thread for a side-by-side comparison of EU-spec vs. US-spec off and on so that all parties involved may see exactly what they're getting? Pretty please?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

These are the EU ones:










These are the US ones: 










Sorry only pics i could find. Notice how the EU ones have the white reflector for the amber turns.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm 

I suppose price will likely make my decision for me:thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I suppose price will likely make my decision for me:thumbup:


 Sounds good. I have you down for wanting two sets regardless of price. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahaha perfect. I'll just have my people collect the required amount from the money tree out back


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I'd rather have red turns :thumbup:
> 
> Do US tails have rear fog or only EU-spec?


 I believe you can have rear fogs activated even for the Non-LED ones as long as you have the light switch that has the rear fog option- and a VAG.. 

e


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tiptronic said:


> I believe you can have rear fogs activated even for the Non-LED ones as long as you have the light switch that has the rear fog option- and a VAG..
> 
> e


 
That is correct


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, okay. Well I don't have a vag, but I do have VAG-COM :laugh:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd like to be in, but I'm from Montreal....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

everfresh59 said:


> I'd like to be in, but I'm from Montreal....


 Have it shipped to me in NH and I'll ship it to you from there? Or meet you halfway if you require Vag-Com


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> I'd like to be in, but I'm from Montreal....


 im from vancouver, which doesnt matter for us because it would all be sent to one person and that person sends it to each individual. just we have to pay abit more for shipping in canada, no biggie. 


i really like the long reverse light strip on the euro ones


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

604a3 said:


> im from vancouver, which doesnt matter for us because it would all be sent to one person and that person sends it to each individual. just we have to pay abit more for shipping in canada, no biggie.
> 
> 
> i really like the long reverse light strip on the euro ones


 its actually turn signal strip


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

that would make sense since they blink amber-.- 

the bottom part are just reflectors then


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

This should be available in junkyards now, no? Back in the GB for the original famiry, there were none in the US and one had to scour the world wide web for sellers in Moldova or Poland who 'took' them off 'their' car for no apparent reason.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

I would be interested in these LED EU tails. Is it a straight plug and play? Will it roll out any error codes? What is vag-com that I constantly see posted when lights are modified?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Here is a pic of the US ones, notice the little light at the end, the EU ones don't have this light.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

LWNY said:


> This should be available in junkyards now, no? Back in the GB for the original famiry, there were none in the US and one had to scour the world wide web for sellers in Moldova or Poland who 'took' them off 'their' car for no apparent reason.


 I would imagine that US junkyards would only have US lights and not EU lights, unless one of us wrecked our cars. 

I just checked car-parts.com and they want $120 for outers and there are no listings for the hatch lights. You would also need the adapters, so add another $70. I would think a full set at a junk yard would be close to the famiry purchase price. 

Genuine VW Audi parts wants $340 without adapter, so about $400....


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

how dim is that glow stick of the rear tails from the side given that the US version needs a little LED bulb to shine in the direction of people going in the t-bone direction of an A3? 

I remember seeing some LED tails of Inifnitis or Lexus where the LEDs are invisible from the side view, hence they put a couple of doozey LEDs on the side of the taillight.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

It has built in reflector on the side


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

604a3 said:


> i really like the long reverse*/turn signal* light strip on the euro ones


 Me too, I just wish the turns lit red :thumbdown: 



neu318 said:


> Here is a pic of the US ones, notice the little light at the end, the EU ones don't have this light.


 That light at the end is wicked gay. Is it always on or just with brakes? 

Anyone know if you can make the EU-spec lights blink red for turns? 

And to the guy who asked; 

VAG-COM is a term used to refer to an interface cable and accompanying software program which allows modification via recoding the software within the vehicle's ecu:thumbup: Available for these cars from Ross-Tech: http://www.ross-tech.com/


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Me too, I just wish the turns lit red :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 change bulb to red. simple


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Me too, I just wish the turns lit red :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why not just take the bulb out on the side and add maybe somekind of resistor.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Switchblade906 said:


> why not just take the bulb out on the side and add maybe somekind of resistor.


 if i remember correctly. you probably need to split the lense and housing to get to the bulb or drill it out.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> if i remember correctly. you probably need to split the lense and housing to get to the bulb or drill it out.


 there has to be a way to change out the bulb if it goes out?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Switchblade906 said:


> there has to be a way to change out the bulb if it goes out?


 since its a led...it shold last lifetime of car. ~10 years or under


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

all these led noobs


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> all these led noobs


 Lol. Best mod ever.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_61_103&products_id=754 

found that...though thats a lot of money...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Eeeek, hope we can get it for cheaper.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Eeeek, hope we can get it for cheaper.


 yea me too, or i'm out of this famiry purchase lol sooo dont have that kinda moneyz right now...


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

expect 350 around


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

604a3 said:


> expect 350 around


 that i can do :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I already contacted OEMplus. 

They are willing to play ball but I am not happy with the price they quoted me. I have a couple other requests out to US and German companies. Just got to wait and see. 

I am not willing to pay more than 350, so I am trying to get vendors below this. They paid 350 almost 2 years ago.


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

put me down for yes!! 

price Dependant.... 

I am also from Vancouver


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Updated List: Price dependent of course 

1. neu318 
2. x SMURF x 
3. 604a3 
4. RedLineRob 
5. rawaudi 
6. grubble 
7. Bezor 
8. Krieger 
9. robs92jettav 
10. Eurotuned00 
11. Joser2K 
12. Everfresh59 
13. dooky 
14. 2blunt


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

try ebay or oversees vendors 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OEM-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories 

im sure we can talk him down for a famiry buy 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orig-Audi-A3-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item19c0436c33


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

604a3 said:


> try ebay or oversees vendors
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OEM-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the assistance. I have contacted both of them already. I heard back from BKS and they are getting me a quote. Still waiting on the other guy. 

If you come across any other vendors let me know. I think I completed a pretty exhaustive search, but I could have missed someone.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> change bulb to red. simple


 That's it? I'm in for EU-spec then.:thumbup: 



On another note, is "famiry buy" a way of making fun of tp?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Are these full sets, (outers plus inners) or just the outers? (since only the outers are different for the European spec vehicles). 

If it's the full set, and anyone only needs the outers, I'm looking for a set of LED inners (the ones on the hatch). 

What's the story? 

Keith


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent question. If I ended up with just inners or outers unknowingly, I woulda been pissed!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Here's some stuff to address some confusion thus far: 

People with 2009 or later cars will only need the OUTER section. They will NOT need adaptors. They will NOT need to VAG-COM. 

People with 2008 or earlier cars will need the INNER AND OUTER section. They will also need adaptors. They will also need to VAG-COM. 

US versions with the little LED pointing sideways (as the rear marker) can easily disable the tiny rear marker LED by cutting one wire to the connnector. There will be no bulb-out warning, because the LEDs don't have cold diagnosis active. 

Basically you need harness adaptors and VAG com when you go from EARLIER cars. 

Keith


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a 2006 so I need the full set.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Nice summary VWAddict. 

To further clarify: 

I am getting prices for full sets of Euro Spec LED tails (inners and outers) plus retrofit adapters. 

Once I get full prices, I will then look into modifying the order if someone needs somehting special. (ie. they only needs outers, dont need adapters, want the diagostic coding unit).


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd be interested in the full EU set with adapters. Count me in. :thumbup:


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

I might be in depending on price


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> I am getting prices for full sets of Euro Spec LED tails (inners and outers) plus retrofit adapters.


 Exactly what I need. Yes need (i.e.- not "want") :laugh::beer:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Exactly what I need. Yes need (i.e.- not "want") :laugh::beer:


 yea i feel like most ppl who have 2009 and up would already have the LED tails, unless they are looking to get the EU ones... 

im in a 2008 so clearly i need the WHOLE kit-n-caboodle


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Updated List: Price dependent of course 

1. neu318 
2. x SMURF x 
3. 604a3 
4. RedLineRob 
5. rawaudi 
6. grubble 
7. Bezor 
8. Krieger 
9. robs92jettav 
10. Eurotuned00 
11. Joser2K 
12. Everfresh59 
13. dooky 
14. 2blunt 
15. A3vorspring 
16. asylum


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Vendor update: 

I contacted 8 vendors, 6 of them in Germany / UK and the other two in the US. 

OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping :screwy: 

I just got a quote from a guy in Germany who is coming in at $350 and then $50 shipped to each person. I suggested to have them all shipped to my location and then I can ship them out. I also told him I want to come in at around $300. Waiting for his reply......


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

why is grubble on the list? he already has them


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm willing to spend is between $350-$380 at most maybe $400 but that's already too much for me


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> why is grubble on the list? he already has them


 
Maybe he wants another set.....?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Price update: 

OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping 

German vendor #1: 
10 sets: $350 
15: $335 
20: $319 

It would cost everyone $50 to ship directly to their house or $20 to ship them to me and then whatever the additional cost is to ship them to your location. 

I am still waiting to hear back from other suppliers.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Price update:
> 
> OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping
> 
> ...


 Ok so then so far we are looking at $335 plus $50 for shipping unless we can get 4 more people to get them cheaper.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Price update:
> 
> OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping
> 
> ...


 
Round of applause. Excellent foot working for price breaks sir


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Round of applause. Excellent foot working for price breaks sir


 i feel like getting them shipped to you than out again, wud probably be close to 50 dollars anyways...maybe? but if we cud get 4 more ppl on this, then i wouldn't mind getting it shipped directly to me


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> yea i feel like most ppl who have 2009 and up would already have the LED tails, unless they are looking to get the EU ones...
> 
> im in a 2008 so clearly i need the WHOLE kit-n-caboodle


 So are 2010 tails already LED? What are the difference with the Euros?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> So are 2010 tails already LED? What are the difference with the Euros?


 im pretty sure they are? well as far as i know...the EURO ones have amber turn signals, while US has red, also a light on the side is only present in the US one? someone correct any mis-information i have posted here please


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> im pretty sure they are? well as far as i know...the EURO ones have amber turn signals, while US has red, also a light on the side is only present in the US one? someone correct any mis-information i have posted here please


 This is correct. 

2010s already have LEDs


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> i feel like getting them shipped to you than out again, wud probably be close to 50 dollars anyways...maybe? but if we cud get 4 more ppl on this, then i wouldn't mind getting it shipped directly to me


 I would agree with this statement. 

I am located in Ohio, so those guys on the west coast and up in Canada would probably end up paying $50 in shipping anyway. 

When I shipped my headlights for the retrofit to the guy in San Diego it cost $30 for parcel post.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> This is correct.
> 
> 2010s already have LEDs


 great work dude, keep it going :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> I would agree with this statement.
> 
> I am located in Ohio, so those guys on the west coast and up in Canada would probably end up paying $50 in shipping anyway.
> 
> When I shipped my headlights for the retrofit to the guy in San Diego it cost $30 for parcel post.


 It's like 6 of one, really. I don't really care how the shipping is done.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

you still need $70 adapters to make them work


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...Unless you buy the connectors and repair wires. 

That's what I'd like to do. -I'm just waiting for connector part numbers etc.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> you still need $70 adapters to make them work


 The famiry purchase comes with the adapters......


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> ...Unless you buy the connectors and repair wires.
> 
> That's what I'd like to do. -I'm just waiting for connector part numbers etc.


 i built one before and the pins are 1 dollar each u need like 30-40 pins and conectors are like a few bucks each


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Price update: 

OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping 

German vendor #1: 
10 sets: $350 
15: $335 
20: $319 
+50 to ship to each individual or $20 to ship to me and then the additional cost to ship to everyone else. 

German vendor #2 
15 sets: $298 + $48 to ship to each indivdual :thumbup: 
this guy has all the lights in stock


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I don't think we are going to do much better than vendor #2.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sign me up let's do this thing. Who gets to pull the trigger on the purchase?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I like vendor #2, let's make this happen


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow i like vendor #2s price 

Lets wait and see how many more people want in


----------



## crmarks (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm interested, but I'd like to know if this price includes the VAG-COM diagnostic tool to recode? I don't have access to an actual VAG-COM to do it manually.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> Price update:
> 
> OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping
> 
> ...


 
Is the second vendor's name Ralf or something like that.... (i think he has a profile here and Audizine)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

rawaudi said:


> Price update:
> 
> 
> German vendor #2
> ...


 This set comes with adapters as well? Anybody used this vendor before? Might be wise to check him out before giving him 6k. Sounds odd also that he has 15 pairs in stock. Not trying to get anybody down just being my skeptical self.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crmarks said:


> I'm interested, but I'd like to know if this price includes the VAG-COM diagnostic tool to recode? I don't have access to an actual VAG-COM to do it manually.


 Where are you located? Someone here (like myself) may be able to help.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

To answer a couple questions: 

The prices quoted do not include the diagnostic coding tool. You have a couple options though. If you know someone with a Vag or you can go to your tuner shop and they will do it. Kufatec sells them for $60. Someone earlier in this thread indicated they are willing to sell theres for $25. I also found out that you can use the diagnostic coder on multiple cars. Depending on how many people need / want the tool I can ask the vendor.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> This set comes with adapters as well? Anybody used this vendor before? Might be wise to check him out before giving him 6k. Sounds odd also that he has 15 pairs in stock. Not trying to get anybody down just being my skeptical self.


 TipT: I think the guy your are referring to went out of business. If I understood Drew correctly, he is no longer around. 

Uber, both of these guys seem legit. The first vendor has a Ebay storefront with excellent feedback and a stand alone website for his business. 

The second vendor has an ebay storefront, again with excellent feedback in the thousands. 

Whoever pays.......... I would recommend using paypal and then a credit card through paypal.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Price update: 

OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping 

German vendor #1: 
10 sets: $350 
15: $335 
20: $319 
+50 to ship to each individual or $20 to ship to me and then the additional cost to ship to everyone else. 

*NOW: This guy just emailed me and said the best he can do is $290 per set and then $50* 
*NOW 2: Just sent me another email and he is going to give everyone a free tshirt with an audi sportback on the front.*opcorn: 

Got to love leveraging vendors against each other! :laugh: 

German vendor #2 
15 sets: $298 + $48 to ship to each indivdual 
this guy has all the lights in stock


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> Price update:
> 
> OEMPlus (I think is the same a Kufatec): $432 + shipping
> 
> ...


 
Me Rikkey, let's do this now...lol


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

think those are the best prices we can get? im happy with those numbers but if theyre willing to go lower im totally fine with that too


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

604a3 said:


> think those are the best prices we can get? im happy with those numbers but if theyre willing to go lower im totally fine with that too


 
Same here


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm check with rector audi see if i can get a deal on the rear lights, ill get back to you guys in a couple days 

they wont be euro ones but they will be the LED ones that are on newer A3's


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm still looking for a set of INNERS only... if anyone can get famiry prices on those also... I'm hoping that the shipping won't have to be the exact same price also, since the size/weight shoudl be about 1/3rd of the whole set... 

Keith


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Please add me to the list. I will be honored to purchase with this group. Best thread ever!!! 
Send me the details. Thanks.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Updated List: Price dependent of course 

1. neu318 
2. x SMURF x 
3. 604a3 
4. RedLineRob 
5. rawaudi 
6. grubble 
7. Bezor 
8. Krieger 
9. robs92jettav 
10. Eurotuned00 
11. Joser2K 
12. Everfresh59 
13. dooky 
14. 2blunt 
15. A3vorspring 
16. asylum 
17. crmarks 
18. lineman33 

The lights shipped with adapters will cost a minimum of $340. If you can't afford this or do not want to be on the list please indicate this in the thread.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

VWAddict said:


> I'm still looking for a set of INNERS only... if anyone can get famiry prices on those also... I'm hoping that the shipping won't have to be the exact same price also, since the size/weight shoudl be about 1/3rd of the whole set...
> 
> Keith


 The inners are available in the states.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

wow- that's quite a long list!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

2? MORE PEOPLE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:vampire:umpkin: bump for awesome new emoticons


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Not sure if we need 2 more. 

The vendor who quoted me $290 did not put any parameters around the order size. He just replied and said the best he can do is $290...... 

I am heading up to the NYC tomorrow afternoon and will have limited internet access till next Tuesday. I guess we need to start discussing forms of payment. The vendor said he accepts paypal. 

What is the customary way of paying for these famiry purchases?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Not sure if we need 2 more.
> 
> The vendor who quoted me $290 did not put any parameters around the order size. He just replied and said the best he can do is $290......
> 
> ...


 usually paypal...where in NYC? i live on LI...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Manhattan, 36th and 8th-ish. Going to visit the GF for a couple days. You know what that means................. 















She is going to nag the crap out of me!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> usually paypal...where in NYC? i live on LI...


 
Ok, if we do paypal, do we each pay individually or is there a point person that makes one big payment. Excuse the noobness


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Ok, if we do paypal, do we each pay individually or is there a point person that makes one big payment. Excuse the noobness


 well it depends if people want them ALL to ship to one person and they ship it out, or if we want to ship it to ourselves. i would ask the product provider if they would rather us each individual contact him? have some sort of code so he/she knows we r part of the group buy? or yea one person makes huge purchase, and the provider cud mail all to that person, or individuals. 

and yea GF's do that...broke up with mine from TOO much nagging and immaturity :facepalm:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

290? that's a fantastic price. 

btw, via payapl you can add comments and just tell him your part of the group buy


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Krieger said:


> 290? that's a fantastic price.
> 
> btw, via payapl you can add comments and just tell him your part of the group buy


 lets just hope its good stuff...lol it could be junk...


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

paypal would be the best option, fast and secure incase something happens then you can always go through with a chargeback


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Uber-A3 said:


> The inners are available in the states.


 Ah no deess. 

-Howevvah, Ah is lookin' fo da famiry price.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> Ah no deess.
> 
> -Howevvah, Ah is lookin' fo da famiry price.


 I never understand what you are saying.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I never understand what you are saying.


 I know this 

-how ever i am looking for the famiry price. eace:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the translation Smurf. 

Your name just reminded me of a robotchicken skit where the smurfs refer to everything as smurfing. 

Alright, let me email the vendor to see if he wants a single payment or a bunch of individual payments.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Thanks for the translation Smurf.
> 
> Your name just reminded me of a robotchicken skit where the smurfs refer to everything as smurfing.
> 
> Alright, let me email the vendor to see if he wants a single payment or a bunch of individual payments.


 yea smurf the smurf so smurfs can smurf the smurfs soon! :laugh: 

used to me mt smurf (mountain smurf) but ppl just called me smurf...so yea (xboxlive...)


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

I would suggest we have the supplier give us the part numbers for the EU lights to verify we are getting proper oem Hella lights at this nice famiry price. And are the adapters Kufatec? 

I was confused looking through tp's thread. I saw all sorts of things about wiring. If we have the adapters, there is no other wiring modifications needed done, correct?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> Your name just reminded me of a robotchicken skit where the smurfs refer to everything as smurfing.


 Oh yeah... you know Smurfette??? 

last night... in the parking lot... 

-She TOTALLY smurfed me! 

[No smurfin. WAY!!!] 

-Smurf yeah!!!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

A3Vorsprung said:


> I would suggest we have the supplier give us the part numbers for the EU lights to verify we are getting proper oem Hella lights at this nice famiry price. And are the adapters Kufatec?
> 
> I was confused looking through tp's thread. I saw all sorts of things about wiring. If we have the adapters, there is no other wiring modifications needed done, correct?


 Still need VAG-COM on the pre-2009 (non-LED-equipped originally) vehicles.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

These ARE oem, correct?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Dang, you all are soooooo demanding. Its not good enough to get a bangin price, but now you want part numbers. 

Let me reconnect with all of the vendors to confirm part numbers. I am almost positive they are OEM and they ARE the Kufatec adapters.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

I have vagcom, so thats no prob. If anyone is nearby here I can code theirs. I also have euro switch and rear fogs already enabled on factory 07 lights. 

I just threw it out there to confirm what we're putting our monies towards. I saw some people worried what we'll end up getting. I don't think it's unreasonable to ask the supplier what we're getting for 20 sets of lights. I would like this to be a happy famiry purchase.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Dang, you all are soooooo demanding.


 Demanding, yes. Unappreciative, certainly not. Next time you're in New England, your beers on me:thumbup: 

As above, if anyone is near the MA/SoNH area (willing to meet halfway within reason) in need of Vag-Com, let me know.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Confirmed: 

Lights are OEM. Bazinga 

Harnesses are by Kufatec. Yatzee 

Diagnostic coder dongle is by Kufatec (optional). Smurfin 

He has them in stock. Krickey 

It looks like we can each pay him individually via paypal. Just waiting to confirm how we are going to get the famiry pricing to come up in the cart (ie. some kind of coupon code) 



Any more smurfin questions you smurfin A3 owners?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Confirmed:
> 
> Lights are OEM. Bazinga
> 
> ...


 
giggity.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Shibby.eace::thumbup::wave:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> Your name just reminded me of a robotchicken skit where the smurfs refer to everything as smurfing.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds smurfin' to me! 

i was gonna be a smurf this weekend for halloween, but after taking a concusses with a few girls they were like, yea you prolly are weakening your chances if your a smurf. so now imma be batman! :facepalm: 

and i cannoooot wait to get these tail lights on mah carr ppl will be like oh word ur car is an '08 i couldn't tell cuz of the tail lights. and ill be all like, yea i know im cooler than you its okay.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

damn you guys are getting a hell of a deal!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i find this thread so entertaining that it makes me want to buy LED tails to replace my LED tails


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

nice price! maybe i should sell my LED tails and get these LED tails. :vampire:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

For those who need the part numbers: 

· 8P4945095E 

· 8P4945096E 

· 8P4945093D 

· 8P4945094D 

For those who need more Smurf: 






I am heading out of town. I will try to log on in the next couple of days. The vendor said we could pay him each individually. I am trying to figure out how he will know what we are paying for. Once we work this out I think we are good to go.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> and i cannoooot wait to get these tail lights on mah carr ppl will be like oh word ur car is an '08 i couldn't tell cuz of the tail lights. and ill be all like, yea i know im cooler than you its okay.


 APPARENTLY, we have a rice-boy in Lincoln Park. He's climbin' in your hatches swappin' your taillights. So y'all need to lock ya doors. Lock ya hatch. Lock ya doors. Lock ya hatch. Lock ya doors. Lock ya hatch. And close your sunroof cuz he's swappin' everything up in here.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

For those who don't get the above statement:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> APPARENTLY, we have a rice-boy in Lincoln Park. He's climbin' in your hatches swappin' your taillights. So y'all need to lock ya doors. Lock ya hatch. Lock ya doors. Lock ya hatch. Lock ya doors. Lock ya hatch. And close your sunroof cuz he's swappin' everything up in here.


 
HAHAHAHHA:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> For those who don't get the above statement:












It's time to move out.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Thanks to Terje77 i got a great deal when i acquired the LED tails :beer:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

What is the price of the coder? Do they have loaners? And does it allow for the modification that that turns off the incandescent bulb when the rear lights are on?


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

This thing has become hard to stay away from. Put me in for a set!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

amazing pic tiptronic.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

This famiry purchase is still on. 

The vendor is going to set up a site via his storefront and I am going to email the link out to everyone. We can then, individually pay for the lights via paypal or credit card. 

For those who want the dongle, I think he is going to make this an option to add to the purchase. It is $39. If you were to buy it from Kufatec it would be $69. The coding dongle is multi-use and only codes to have the taillights work as they should. It does not allow one to alter the coding for the rear FOGS. 

For those who want to activate the rear fogs you will need to purchase the switch somewhere else. I know Kufatec sells them. 

I am going to email the guy and tell him to set up the site and I will have people start ordering them in the next couple days. 

I think I will make a new thread with the FINAL details and purchase link. Hang tight.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't wait!! Happy Halloween umpkin:

In the meantime I'll look at the pic from tiptronic while I jam to the bed intruder song.

Does anyone know what exactly needs done to get these working as shown from tiptronic's picture. I read something about hooking into the license plate to get just the led rings lit by themselves; do you have to do that even with the adapters? And how much vagcom'ing is required?
Just want to be ready.


----------



## gyrospeed (May 18, 2010)

I'm so in on this! Please let me know asap when we can order this!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Read up on the DIY section for LED tails. Yes the inner tails had to be spliced in with the rear license plate lights wire so removal of the hatch's inside panel is required. I'm not sure if that's the same for the US version. 
VAGcom needed to turn the inner bulbs off for outer and inner so that only the LED tubes are lit while the inner bulbs activates for Brakes.
Here's another photo taken and edited on the iPhone4


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Participant update:

I emailed everyone who has not purchased but said they were interested.

Those who have purchased:

1 . neu318
2. XsmurfX
3. 604a3
4. rawaudi
5. robs92jettav
6. a3vorspring
7. lineman33
8. gyrospeed
9. ayefour
10. delly
11. architect76
12. mattfeuh2234

Those pending purchase:

1. redlinerob?
2. grubble?
3. bezor
4. krieger
5. eurotuned00
6. joser2k
7. everfresh59
8. dooky
9. 2blunt
10. asylum
11. crmarks
12. cgmster06

If you have purchased and are not on the list please post.

Thanks

-Matt


----------

